# All S-car owners unite, plans for 2005 //S Fest have been announced!



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

A GTG/BBQ/Camp out in western Connecticut with all the S-heads you ever wanted to meet, and then some.
Info here:
http://www.evite.com/[email protected]/sfest2005


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All S-car owners unite, plans for 2005 //S Fest have been announced! (yumyjagermiester)*

Looks cool. I don't know if I can attend (the day after my anniversary), but if not, if anyone cares to shoot the event, we'd love to provide coverage.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All S-car owners unite, plans for 2005 //S Fest have been announced! ([email protected])*

I'll take many high res shots and forward them to you.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All S-car owners unite, plans for 2005 //S Fest have been announced! (yumyjagermiester)*

TTT


----------

